# Sony patches DNS Bypass, Sony demands Youtube/Twitter to give



## Nujui (Feb 9, 2011)

Sometime ago, the DNS trick has been patched, giving you the "Must update" screen.

In further news the Sony vs Geohot case is starting to pickup heat as Sony is now gathering evidence. Sony has demanded that Youtube give up information of Geohot’s youtube account where THIS jailbreak video was originally revealed AND, how many users had accessed the video, the usernames and IP addresses of everyone who viewed/posted/published comments related to the video…meaning this information probably includes YOU. A bit of an overkill don’t you think?

Furthermore, Sony has demanded Twitter to give information related to everyone on the Fail0verflow Team (good luck with that), and take them down as well.

Geohots attorney replied: “The discovery they call for in my opinion is overbroad,” when asked by The Wired.
[/p]
Source 1

Source 2

You can download the subpoena for youtube in source 1.


----------



## Recorderdude (Feb 9, 2011)

Since when was the whole fucking internet and the govts of the world owned by sony?....Christ, with enough money you can buy almost anything nowadays...


----------



## bigpaws (Feb 9, 2011)

ok
if we are in the United States, it is illigal for youtube to give the information of people to sony.
this goes against their privacy agreement and thus goes against the law that prevents broken contracts.
then, it is unethical to allow sony to take the rights of people to use the internet as they plz.
its free speech. A company can demand it gone and pay for it to go then ok but demanding a company or person to remove information from their site on legal grounds is wrong. sony cant have the right to do this. I guess it shows that the US governmensides with corperations if they win.
honestly, i find this whole case unconstitutional.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 9, 2011)

Honestly, if the subpoena for youtube is approved, whoever watched that video and can afford it they should sue Sony for invasion of privacy.

As I have said before, what Sony is doing is *Unethical, Idiotic, Desperate and just plain FACIST*
I don't even own a PlayStation, but the thought that policemen can come bursting through my door just because I watched the video cause I was bored and I mirrored the keys on webs.com and posted them on digg. I don't even fall into Sony's jurisdiction, I live in fucking Canada.
Fuck Sony.






The choice is pretty clear now.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't understand, people who viewed the video and watched it and everything... what's that going to do? What can Sony do IF (though they most likely won't) get the viewers information? They can't exactly say "You watched a video, we ban you now." 

I love how Sony demanded in the original legal documents that this information be wiped off the internet... only problem is, when something is on the internet, it takes all of 10 seconds or less for it to be permanently on there. Sony can't stop it.

But giving out IP addresses and everything, I'm pretty sure Sony can't do that. As the viewers who commented and everything, haven't done anything wrong (unless Sony can prove it). Sigh... I wish Sony would stop being butthurt. And instead of trying to control the internet, they fix their console.


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 9, 2011)

obviously Sony think's there above the law STOP THEM OBAMA


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Feb 9, 2011)

After all this, they "deserve" to have their PSP2 hacked. Eugh.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 9, 2011)

Do you guys still think this is just "protecting their" console?


----------



## Nujui (Feb 9, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Do you guys still think this is just "protecting their" console?


I think it's them just going crazy.


----------



## Originality (Feb 9, 2011)

Let the courts decide if Sony are in the right. If not, egg on their face.


----------



## Recorderdude (Feb 9, 2011)

chrisrlink said:
			
		

> obviously Sony think's there above the law STOP THEM OBAMA



I'm sorry, but that's LOL-worthy.

Do you seriously think a president who supports ACTA and COICA will stop a big business from doing something that only some know about, especially since many of those that know are not yet of voting age?

I wish someone would, though.

Oh wait, there is someone.

SUE THEM LG, TAKE THEIR MONIES SO THEY STOP THIS CRAZY SHIT.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 9, 2011)

I know this may seem dumb, but if I watched a video about any of these, they would come and arrested me?


----------



## Recorderdude (Feb 9, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> I know this may seem dumb, but if I watched a video about any of these, they would come and arrested me?



Possibly. Did Sony buy the S.W.A.T. team yet?


----------



## junkerde (Feb 9, 2011)

soon they will ask gbatemp for the ip adresses of us because we hate them,,hahahaha. smelly pirate hookers.


----------



## Splych (Feb 9, 2011)

k that's ridiculous .
this is invasion of privacy . sony acts as if they own the internet . i was considering that sony was a great company at first . now i don't even want to support them anymore . 

i am skeptical , extremely skeptical about buying a PS3 . what they do , is just plain stupid . honestly , go ahead and sue people who have hacked your console , but to the extent and measure of getting the information of people on YOUTUBE? come on . get out . 

to those who think just cause you're in Canada , we are practically under the USA . whatever happens there , will be passed on to here . we aren't really independent anymore . if you've noticed , most countries depend on the States . see the recession ? when USA's economy went down , many countries around the world were drawn into the recession because we depend on the States .


----------



## Krestent (Feb 9, 2011)

This is 100% BS.  It's not illegal to watch a video on Youtube, unless the video was snuck past their kiddie pr0n sensor.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 9, 2011)

well, sony ur going to get what's coming when u stick ur head where it doesn't belong and get it cutoff.  this entire thing could cripple the company entirely as massive privacy lawsuites will springup from this.


----------



## Oveneise (Feb 9, 2011)

Sony is going f--king overboard. They think they can go around, and get all the info they want just because they are a big corporation. We have rights too, like the right to privacy. Hopefully Youtube and Twitter won't give in to this abomination of a corporation that is Sony. Thanks Shepard on keeping us updated on the whole Sony case, and fueling the fire!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 9, 2011)

sony is now officially the next hitler!


----------



## Raiser (Feb 9, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Do you guys still think this is just "protecting their" console?


Although definitely going overboard with hunting down the video viewers, yes.

Why just go for one person (geohotz) when there is a whole other group (fail0verflow) doing exactly what he's doing?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 9, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> sony is now officially the next hitler!



2 pages? well, that was quick. Nothing else to see here folks.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 9, 2011)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> Sony is going f--king overboard. They think they can go around, and get all the info they want just because they are a big corporation. We have rights too, like the right to privacy. *Hopefully Youtube and Twitter won't give in* to this abomination of a corporation that is Sony. Thanks Shepard on keeping us updated on the whole Sony case, and fueling the fire!



They can't, it's illegal. If they did, we could sue YouTube and Twitter.


----------



## Traversal (Feb 9, 2011)

This whole affair is pretty much Sony getting angry over the PS3 getting hacked, which was bound to happen sooner or later.

I mean, no console is perfect, and if they honestly believed that the PS3's firmware wasn't hackable, then they really are insane. Now, they're pretty much throwing everything they have at this problem hoping it will stop, but in the end, the PS3 will still be hacked, and they will have damaged their selves over this whole affair.

I mean, what's next, Sony shutting down the internet?


----------



## BloodyFlame (Feb 9, 2011)

Traverse96 said:
			
		

> This whole affair is pretty much Sony getting angry over the PS3 getting hacked, which was bound to happen sooner or later.
> 
> I mean, no console is perfect, and if they honestly believed that the PS3's firmware wasn't hackable, then they really are insane. Now, they're pretty much throwing everything they have at this problem hoping it will stop, but in the end, the PS3 will still be hacked, and they will have damaged their selves over this whole affair.
> 
> I mean, what's next, Sony shutting down the internet?



Sony will find everyone who owns a PS3 and arrest them.


----------



## steveo1978 (Feb 9, 2011)

Actually its not illegal for them disclose information if there is some kind of illegal activity going on. Plus when people use youtube and agreed to the terms of service they agreed that Youtube (Google) that the right to give out their information. http://www.google.com/privacy/privacy-policy.html


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> We have a good faith belief that access, use, preservation or disclosure of such information is reasonably necessary to (a) satisfy any applicable law, regulation, legal process or enforceable governmental request, (b) enforce applicable Terms of Service, including investigation of potential violations thereof, Â detect, prevent, or otherwise address fraud, security or technical issues, or (d) protect against harm to the rights, property or safety of Google, its users or the public as required or permitted by law.



I do not really think sony would use that info to go after every one that watched that video, I think they are just gonna use that info against GeoHot to show the scale of the damage he may have caused to them. If they got my info I could care cause there is a few ways to destroy a cause they could bring against me for watching it. Like for one I do not own a PS3 and do not really know any body that owns one so they can not say I am gonna use that info to mod a console. Even if I did own a PS3 I could easily say I saw it by accident when just browsing videos on Youtube.


----------



## SPH73 (Feb 9, 2011)

Sony is the most evil, anti consumer company in the gaming industry.

Disc Read Errors
$599
Jesus PSP Ads
"White is coming"

etc, etc, etc

Next gen I'm skipping all their products. All of them.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 9, 2011)

Youtube is filled with random videos, and is easy to find something that differs from what you are currently viewing, for which the next video will differ, and keeps going in that chain to where you were first looking at cute things exploding (it's not real) to PS3 hacking. Why should people who got to that video accidentally via youtube-surfing be subject to invasion of privacy?

Anyways, I'm gonna go watch the video just so that I can be part of the group that sues their ass.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah, they can give it out if they are forced to by law. But by a company alone such as Sony? No, they can't. Sony can't say "give us the info". If a judge or somebody though said "give us the info", then sure. But this is Sony, not the legal system talking.


----------



## Silent Storm (Feb 9, 2011)

You know what? I was actually considering getting an NPG at launch, but Sony can suck my dick now.


----------



## bigpaws (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey we can boycott sony products and all watch the vid now
then all of gbatemp would be against them and we could get attacked an win
also, we could all sue for privacy breaking and then sony will be no more


----------



## godreborn (Feb 9, 2011)

maybe we should boycott that disease they call a company.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 9, 2011)

bigpaws said:
			
		

> Hey we can boycott sony products and all watch the vid now
> then *all of gbatemp *would be against them and we could get attacked an win
> also, we could all sue for privacy breaking and then sony will be no more


That's not really that many people (in the long run).
Also, this is mostly a Nintendo forum, I doubt most members would be up for this.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Feb 9, 2011)

What about those people who watch geohot's video at random, like me? Are we screwed too? lol This is ridiculous. They plan to conquer teh earth that's what this is about. Lol


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 9, 2011)

TheDestroyer said:
			
		

> What about those people who watch geohot's video at random, like me? Are we screwed too? lol This is ridiculous. They plan to conquer teh earth that's what this is about. Lol



I don't think they're going after people just watching videos on hacking or whatever, they get linked to everywhere. It's probably just a crackdown on people who upload videos related to hacking or piracy or whatever.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 9, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> TheDestroyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sony, think for once!
...Right now I'm not looking forward to the next Playstation system...


----------



## Legaia (Feb 9, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Oveneise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man this is like some snowball one sue on another what kind of planet we live all of this sony thing is crazyness


----------



## machomuu (Feb 9, 2011)

Legaia said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well lately Sony has been blowing up with outrageous behavior.  I miss the old Sony  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 9, 2011)

I still question the sanity of today's society. PC clones were started up after the reverse engineering of the IBM PC. Did companies go ape shit over that, yes. Did IBM sue everyone (maybe, I forget). Did IBM win, well, I'm on a gateway PC right now, so I have my doubts. What I don't get is why everyone I know still take Sony as a company seriously. I for one, will never be buying another one of their products new for their profit. NGP as a great handheld? Yes, of course, but I won't be giving my money to Sony for it.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Feb 9, 2011)

I am starting to hate them for doing such act. Seriously, after reading the article it makes me feel that everyone is going to pirate but in reality, most people just want to get as much as they can out of their consoles and not solely for pirating. CFW isn't made for pirating but rather to run homebrew games/apps. They're getting overprotected. I did buy some games out of PSN! I want a F***ing refund! lol I keed.


----------



## Legaia (Feb 9, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> I still question the sanity of today's society. PC clones were started up after the reverse engineering of the IBM PC. Did companies go ape shit over that, yes. Did IBM sue everyone (maybe, I forget). Did IBM win, well, I'm on a gateway PC right now, so I have my doubts. What I don't get is why everyone I know still take Sony as a company seriously. I for one, will never be buying another one of their products new for their profit. NGP as a great handheld? Yes, of course, but I won't be giving my money to Sony for it.


Screw this of course i'll buy the NGP and any other sony console cause ai really give on big long sh**i for this war and remember there a lot of companies of games that lauch their titles on sony's consoles


----------



## qwety (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow Sony, nice work! You're actually useful for once!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Nicely done, can't wait for more!
No you dumbass, why would I say such a thing?


----------



## heartgold (Feb 9, 2011)

Fuck their products who needs them, acting like jerks like they run the world lol now i'm gonna go on youtube and post, lets see what the fuck they can do about it. 

heartgold on utube - not really =p
'i hacked my ps3 u gonna sue me for messing with something i paid with my own money' 

fucking ridiculous. thought about getting a NGP but I rather get a new smartphone if this is how you act. This is insane and everything to do with protecting their console but talk about over the top.


----------



## Legaia (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm not plan to be the "Devil's Advocate" but people don't have to blame all the company's who got exclusive contract(games manufactures) because sony lately is been a pain in the ass


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 9, 2011)

Wtf Sony?! Whats with this "Trying to find hackers" game?


----------



## antwill (Feb 9, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He says that all the time, no matter the discussion or amount of pages. He thinks it helps 'strengthen' his 'argument'.

Why are so many of you who are all obviously worried pirates trying to make it seem like Sony cares if you buy their products or not? They don't, and won't ever care what *YOU* think about them. Deal with it.


----------



## bigpaws (Feb 9, 2011)

is this any different then when sony sued datel for making pandora batteries to hack psp?
did they win?


----------



## bigpaws (Feb 9, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> [
> you are all obviously worried pirates



i dont even have a sony product
i am just fighting wrong


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 9, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hah. If it weren't for us "worried pirates" or anybody really, they wouldn't be selling hardware in the first place. There are people who aren't pirates, don't agree with Sony and won't be buying their stuff. If it weren't for us customers, everybody at Sony would be out of a job. So yeah, I'm pretty sure they care what WE think. Because depending on what WE do, they could go out of business.


----------



## antwill (Feb 9, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except for the fact that this only affects those who are in the wrong hacking the console in the first place, so no this doesn't affect everyone and barely anyone will be going "I'm not buying Sony products ever again because they try to stop piracy!


----------



## godreborn (Feb 9, 2011)

us worried pirates?  I think not.  sony has overblown the whole situation by employing a scorched earth policy in the digital world.  Kazuo Hirai must have a copy of "1984" encased in a plaque in his office.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 9, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





no....GREEDY SON-OF-A-BITCH BAT SHIT INSANE CRAZY!


----------



## .Chris (Feb 9, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> Since when was the whole fucking internet and the govts of the world owned by sony?....Christ, with enough money you can buy almost anything nowadays...


dammit sony, you've gone to far now. why cant you be more like microsoft and nintendo?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 9, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 9, 2011)

What a Shitload of Fuck! issed:

..oh....no emocon for that?...well we need one


----------



## .Chris (Feb 9, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> What a Shitload of Fuck! issed:
> 
> *..oh....no emocon for that?...well we need one*



















pick one.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 9, 2011)

Sony is becoming like the fucking World Police..that does whatever the fuck they want!


This is why I don't buy Sony products...and I purchase them USED when I can get free shit for it to stick it to em'


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow, Sony is going over board with this. Sheesh


----------



## omatic (Feb 9, 2011)

I can understand everyone's anger and outrage over Sony's actions, but remember that if you don't buy their stuff, you don't have to worry about it affecting you. Also remember that we're a small minority compared to the rest of the game / console buying public. Sony really don't care about outraging us.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 9, 2011)

....well I guess its time to repost all the vids to youtube and mirror everything....
In the end a number is just a number and we can say it all we want


----------



## antwill (Feb 9, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Hah. If it weren't for us "worried pirates" or anybody really, they wouldn't be selling hardware in the first place. There are people who aren't pirates, don't agree with Sony and won't be buying their stuff. If it weren't for us customers, everybody at Sony would be out of a job. *So yeah, I'm pretty sure they care what WE think*. *Because depending on what WE do, they could go out of business.*
> QUOTE(ShadowSoldier @ Feb 9 2011, 02:06 PM) Actually I didn't. I know Sony makes walkmans/discmans, mp3 players, game consoles, tvs, computers and all that stuff. But there are a lot of people out there who will disagree with what Sony is doing whether they are pirates or not. Just like how a lot of people boycott EA and Activision now (me being one of them against EA). Also, you don't have to be a pirate to go against Sony. A lot of homebrewers (yeah I know right, who knew people still homebrewed?!) will go against this because Sony is going too far.


Actually you did. Because I don't know anyone who's going to care that a company is trying to stop piracy and console hacking so much that they won't buy any Sony product even if they only buy their TVs for example. No they're not going to care. The only people who this affects are hackers, pirates, and geohot. You're just being naive if you think Sony is going to care what a tiny portion of their regular consumers think because of these lawsuits. "Oh no! ShadowSoldier won't buy our products, what ever will we do?! We're ruined now!"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you were thinking that in your head weren't you?


----------



## godreborn (Feb 9, 2011)

I think gbatemp members need to make a "pirate sony day"...heck make it a week...maybe even a month where all we do is pirate sony-branded software.


----------



## antwill (Feb 9, 2011)

godreborn said:
			
		

> I think gbatemp members need to make a "pirate sony day"...heck make it a week...maybe even a month where all we do is pirate sony-branded software.


And the following day you all get subpoenaed.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 9, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> He says that all the time, no matter the discussion or amount of pages. He thinks it helps 'strengthen' his 'argument'.


see for yourself:

hitler - do as i say or i will destroy you
sony - do as i say or i will sue you!


----------



## Pyrmon (Feb 9, 2011)

godreborn said:
			
		

> I think gbatemp members need to make a "pirate sony day"...heck make it a week...maybe even a month where all we do is pirate sony-branded software.


I have done it two years in a row!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 9, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh hey look, an immature little dick who's trying to act cocky on the forums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You seriously don't understand a thing do you? This has nothing to do with piracy and crap, it's what they're trying to do, get everybody's personal information and stop ALL hacking/homebrew on their console. 

So lets say that there are 100,000 people who don't buy their next console/handheld, some of them being hackers/homebrewers and the rest just being regular joes like me and you, but they don't support Sony in being assholes. And lets say their next product (even though we all know it will be overpriced) will sell for $350.00. Multiply that by the base 100k. Pretty big number already. And then for other people who are new to the homebrew/hacking scene, they're interested in it for their next console, but then these 100k people tell those people what happened and crap like that, how Sony goes on a suing spree trying to get your personal information ILLEGALLY. All of a sudden, those people are boycotting it. The number just grows and grows and grows. 

And why is that? Not because of Sony trying to stop piracy. There's millions of ways they can go about doing that. Heck, pirates probably understand it. But to go after the people who just simply watched a YouTube video and commented on it or the people who are making LEGAL homebrew apps as well? People will get pissed off. I'm surprised you haven't figured this out yet.

Yes Sony makes other stuff. But there's also A LOT of other products out there that destroy Sony's products. TV's? Sony isn't the top dog at all, their tv's suck. Panasonic, Toshiba, Samsung, LG, JVC all make tv's that last a lot better than Sony's. Computers? Apple, Acer, HP just to name a few are better in that category as well. MP3 players? Apple controls that scene. Phones? Apple and Blackberry's territory. Handheld? Hah, Nintendo says "Hey what's up". The list just goes on and on. A small number of people, believe it or not, is all that's needed to bring the downfall of a company. 

So yeah, Sony cares what we think. Just like every other company cares, that's why they have customer service to try and keep the customer happy. And if you think otherwise, you're a bigger idiot than Sony is.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 9, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> TV's? Sony isn't the top dog at all, their tv's suck. Panasonic, Toshiba, Samsung, LG, *JVC* all make tv's that last a lot better than Sony's.


lolwut?
JVC makes horrible LCD's

samsung, sony, panasonic, and lg are pretty much considered top tier HDTV's


----------



## godreborn (Feb 9, 2011)

it's not necessarily true that u'll get sued.  at least in the usa judicial system, there's an absolute: neither a company nor the government can perform an illegal act, such as invading a person's privacy without their consent, to obtain evidence.  plus, u guys defending sony do realize that even if sony sues someone and wins, they won't see a dime of that money.  the judicial system can make rulings but not enforce them.  and, even if they could, u can't make something out of nothing.  if u could, I'd go out into the backyard right now and plant a few quarters; hopefully, by morn, it'll have grown into a million dollars--yeah!


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 9, 2011)

Blahblahblah Sony, blahblahblah I hate, blahblahblah facists.

The hackers are out from PSN.

I'll not say anything on this matter differently from what I already said anyway.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 9, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Blahblahblah Sony, blahblahblah I hate, blahblahblah facists.
> 
> The hackers are out from PSN.
> 
> I'll not say anything on this matter differently from what I already said anyway.


NVM, mistook you for the other brazillian with no avatar in this thread.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 9, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Yes Sony makes other stuff. But there's also A LOT of other products out there that destroy Sony's products. TV's? Sony isn't the top dog at all, their tv's suck. Panasonic, Toshiba, Samsung, LG, JVC all make tv's that last a lot better than Sony's. Computers? Apple, Acer, HP just to name a few are better in that category as well. MP3 players? Apple controls that scene. Phones? Apple and Blackberry's territory. Handheld? Hah, Nintendo says "Hey what's up". The list just goes on and on. A small number of people, believe it or not, is all that's needed to bring the downfall of a company.



Apple doesn't quite control the MEDIA market anymore, actually.  I'm starting to see a major drop in iPods...  Phones aren't all theirs either, now.  I see more Android then Blackberry OR iPhone.  Granted, I still see iPhone everywhere, but Android is there too.  Just tossing that out there XD


----------



## nando (Feb 9, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




depends what you get. sony gets their lcd panels from different manufacturers including samsung and sharp. if you get one with a samsung then it is probably crap. samsung doesn't even use their own panels on their top tvs. but no matter the picture quality on the sony + bells and whistles, it will likely break 1-2 days after warranty runs out, that's why sony is crap.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 9, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> bigpaws said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exacly the point. You guys really think everyone is raging about this? Only people who modded their consoles (even then, not all of them, the same can be said for people with originals, only part of them are pissed).

I think people with PS3 now are very happy to see PSN without hackers, so I doubt they care about Geohotz vs Sony.


----------



## Fudge (Feb 9, 2011)

Absolutely ridiculous. Sony can bite me hard.


----------



## Jaylen (Feb 9, 2011)

ahh institutional fascism...
placing the interests of large corporations above that of its constituents...

i wonder if i made a car that ran free of gasoline and modified an existing engine design and posted a 3 step video on how to do it would car companies subpoena me or kick in my door.

however the united states has never been a democracy so saying it isnt democratic or its unconstitutional is purely out of the question with all of the loopholes in legislation provided to protect aristocrats and large companies.

the judicial system just isnt what it used to be because of rapidly advancing technology.

we can no longer skew interpretations of the founding fathers wishes, so we just make up laws to compensate for that and use political apathy to misguide the public from voting.

however sony has a point...seeing that all corporations are global corporations...by definiton
it has to be argued that this poses an international threat seeing as all regions of the console are affected.
it just does not make fiscal sense to allow it to continue.

but making an example out of geohotz with all of this outlandishness will not stop illicit activity.
you take a criminal off the streets, two others fill his shoes.
not saying he is a criminal, but seriously its a videogame console.

backup games will never truly eliminate legitmate sales
the prevalency of this issue would not be as endemic if we had the money to buy games
i mean the entertainment industry in general is highly saturated as it, so blaming piracy for a lack of sales is just insane
who has the money and time to enjoy all of this.
thats why it happens so that such things as software piracy become large deals in the proletariat side
i mean i definitely would buy more games if there were not so many other things that demanded money and time
shortly put, we just dont have the leisure time and spare capital anymore.

*piracy is an accessible means to have what we want, at a nominal risk if even any at all.
look at music...mp3 piracy is non-stop...but are recording artists still richer than you?*

*im sure they are...so if a multi-billion dollar corporation complains over lost dollars when the people who buy thier product often buy it at a deficit anyway*

*they can fuck themsleves*
like really hard...especially sony, their replicate phallus should be spiked and metallic


----------



## godreborn (Feb 9, 2011)

well, apparently sony does care what pirates think or do otherwise they wouldn't be going after them so harshly.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 9, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually you're wrong.  Very wrong.  This isn't just about hacking and pirating.  It's about Sony invading MANY, MANY, MANY, MANY people's privacy.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Feb 9, 2011)

My god, Sony, just admit you fucked up and let people live their lives. Unless people are using this info to pirate games or play pirated games, they've done nothing wrong, and if they are pirating, it's the developer/publisher's concern - 9 times out of 10, you're neither, although your fuck-up is to blame. Suck it up. I can't believe you'd be dickish to actually remove advertised features and then try and sue anyone trying to re-implement some of them.


----------



## 9th_Sage (Feb 9, 2011)

Hahahahahaha!  Oh boy, thank you Sony for giving me about ten minutes of but gusting laughter tonight.


----------



## sightlight (Feb 9, 2011)

Seriously? Now im not going to buy a PS3. Goooooood bye Sony..


----------



## sputnix (Feb 9, 2011)

If this actually happens sony and youtube will go bankrupt plain and simple


----------



## Jaylen (Feb 9, 2011)

shitt...im still getting a ps3
actually the first thing im going to do is jailbreak it...
go to block buster...rent like 20 games
rip them on a 1 TB 2.5" sata hdd for ps3

and fuck online play...PSN is on that bullshit
Xbox LIVE has too many babies
Wii is just...we will give them over to the catholic church for prayer
cause thats how gay it is


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 9, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah... people have to take care now, Sony can just send their thugs to break/take away their PS3's now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: @Jaylen
You know that you can't play online anymore with CFW, right?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 9, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try again. This has to do with Sony trying to get everybody who watched that video and commented on it, their personal info.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 9, 2011)

sony has a long track record of screwing consumers over.  in fact, they must have the worst PR of any company I've ever seen.  that company deserves to go bankrupt along with microsoft and walmart all devoted followers of fascism.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes, that's very childish and will result on nothing, even if they had their infos, they couldn't do nothing against them, because modifying your own console isn't prohibited at all.


----------



## Jaylen (Feb 9, 2011)

@Maedhros

yeah i know...but seriously online play is overrated anyway
if that is the only cost of piracy...i will pay it in full
PC gaming would be where its at anyway...but jesus
they are having the same anal issue


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 9, 2011)

godreborn said:
			
		

> sony has a long track record of screwing consumers over.  in fact, they must have the worst PR of any company I've ever seen.  that company deserves to go bankrupt along with microsoft and walmart all devoted followers of fascism.



Sure, lets get rid of Nintendo too for basically inventing shovelware. Also, don't forget about development studios. They should go bankrupt too for making us pay for games.

Oh yeah, can't forget the bakers who made that loaf of bread you bought because it will go moldy in a while.

I should probably mention that mother nature should go bankrupt too for making me need air.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 9, 2011)

Anyway, If what I read is right, they only want to know the people who hosted or distribuited the said video:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Promptly determine the identities of third parties hosting and distributing  the circumvention devices so that SCEA can serve them with DMCA “take  down” notices and, if necessary, seek appropriate relief from this Court.



That's on the pdf on wired.com


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Feb 9, 2011)

I watched every single jailbreaking video. I'll be waiting in my front lawn with a shot gun for sony to come and get me. If it's goin' down, it's goin' down southern style!*pumps shot gun*


----------



## godreborn (Feb 9, 2011)

no I'm talking about sony, a Japanese company, thinking they're above the American government; microsoft buying all the competition so they charge significantly more than something is worth; and walmart having been caught doing such things as putting their employees on welfare by cycling schedules and being caught polluting rivers and ponds with waste products 'cause they don't want to spend the money for people to haul it away for them.


----------



## dekuleon (Feb 9, 2011)

Sony PS3

IT
ONLY
SUES
EVERYBODY


----------



## antwill (Feb 9, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> You seriously don't understand a thing do you? This has nothing to do with piracy and crap, it's what they're trying to do, get everybody's personal information and stop ALL hacking/homebrew on their console.
> You just contradicted yourself right there... the 'piracy and crap' is a direct result because of the hacking/homebrew... Also it was proven earlier by another member that the only homebrew out really are just backup loaders and emulators for pirated games and some crappy pong, tetris rip offs, essentially. So don't try and pull a "oh us homebrewers are being held down by Sony." No, you're being held down by yourselves for proving them right and not creating anything much besides backup loaders.
> 
> Also you don't seem to know much if you think what Sony is doing trying to get information is 'illegal'.
> ...


That is quite possibly, the stupidest thing I have ever read on this forum, and yes, I'm including Bladexdsl and his hitler comparisons. So you believe artists and game developers aren't entitled to be paid for their work? Wow talk about being entitled...


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 9, 2011)

I'll repeat: where they say that they are looking for everyone who *watched* the videos? It's not is on the document:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Promptly determine the identities of third parties hosting and distributing the circumvention devices so that SCEA can serve them with DMCA “take down” notices and, if necessary, seek appropriate relief from this Court.



@antwill

I sugest you to ignore the comments who are too stupid like these, they're not even worth of an answer.


----------



## antwill (Feb 9, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> I'll repeat: where they say that they are looking for everyone who *watched* the videos? It's not is on the document:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah we know, that was just the media overreacting, to make everyone all annoyed as they know the people wouldn't read it.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 9, 2011)

this is like the second or third time there has been a misunderstanding, all because people refuse to read the actual documents and instead listen to sites that dont know what they talking about


----------



## antwill (Feb 9, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> this is like the second or third time there has been a misunderstanding, all because people refuse to read the actual documents and instead listen to site who doesnt know what their talking about


Can you blame them? Half these people just want an excuse to rage at Sony...


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 9, 2011)

now this is too much... maybe a hacker needs to do something big to their console and post it so tht sony completly shut up now
this has annoyed me to quite an extent cuz now nothing seems logical or as ron said "Unethical, Idiotic, Desperate and just plain FACIST"... cant a case be made upon them
anyone got a brother or father at nintendo or microsoft?

about the ip addresses wanted by sony... its written on portal by a reliable writter and thus he(or she( maybe in the future) said " This raises privacy concerns and many people seem outraged at Sony's actions." why talk about privacy if its legal?

PS - i feel some ppl are trying to look smart here... give your opinion and counter others with logical arguments and not by just bashing on them with sarcastic words


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Feb 9, 2011)

I say everyone should boycott Sony and stop buying their products and see how they like it when they take a big fat loss because they wanted to be morons and take away previously promised functionality from their products.

I'm glad I never purchased a PSP or PS3 and with Sony's action I likely never will along with never buying another Sony branded product again.

I'll say it again, BOYCOTT SONY!


----------



## omatic (Feb 9, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> So yeah, Sony cares what we think. Just like every other company cares, that's why they have customer service to try and keep the customer happy. And if you think otherwise, you're a bigger idiot than Sony is.



Sony clearly doesn't care what the people who wouldn't be paying them anyway think. If you're going to use your PS3 as a homebrew machine or pirate games on it, then you're not using it in a way that makes them any more money past the initial console purchase, which has been shown to either been at a loss for them, or they make a small profit on. They want you buying games and movies for the console. 

If you're not doing that, then they don't care what you think of them. They aren't advertising to you. The only money they are going to spend in relation to you is keeping you away from the paying customers that you might corrupt with your knowledge of how to play games for free on the console, or how to spend time on the console that they don't have control over. PS3 does everything, as long as Sony is getting their cut. If you aren't making them money, or don't have the potential to get them money, then you aren't on their radar, and they don't consider you their customer. 

The only guarantee you have from them is the warranty that comes with the product, and that's about it. Besides that, your opinion is worth whatever you're willing to pay them.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 9, 2011)

The OP could edit the bullshit out of the text huh (I'm meaning the part who says people who watched will/can get sued, that's bullshit)?


----------



## jceggbert5 (Feb 9, 2011)

Originality said:
			
		

> Let the courts decide if Sony are in the right. If not, egg on their face.


OK, I'll get in their face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/offtopic]

This is down right stupid.

_The previous was a message provided by your Friendly Neighborhood Egg_


----------



## Rydian (Feb 9, 2011)

Maedhros, what you quoted was not the actual document request (just an outline that the request was being made), the page after that lists the actual info being requested.

They list 9 document requests, #4 asks for identifying information on the people who have access to the video (which it seems was unlisted) and #5 specifically asks for the IP addresses of people who posted comments.  It could easily be taken at a read that number #4 would include #5 (as a clarification of #4), since an IP address is an identifier on the internet and you'd have to have viewed the video to post it.  It's the way I read it as well.


----------



## TheLostSabre (Feb 9, 2011)

Sony really loves wasting their time and money huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And this is off-topic but what does the rootkit do to your PS3? I know what it does to a computer but does it negatively affects the PS3 in anyway? Does this rootkit transfer to your own PC via usbstick? Kinda worried about this security breach Sony intentional place in that FW update...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 9, 2011)

The_Lost_Sabre said:
			
		

> Sony really loves wasting their time and money huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is no rootkit for the PS3, its just scaremongering bullshit.


----------



## TheLostSabre (Feb 9, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> The_Lost_Sabre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that clears things up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway I'm not liking the direction Sony is taking right now. By the rate they're going at they'll eventually sue everyone on the planet!


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 9, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Maedhros, what you quoted was not the actual document request (just an outline that the request was being made), the page after that lists the actual info being requested.
> 
> They list 9 document requests, #4 asks for identifying information on the people who have access to the video (which it seems was unlisted) and #5 specifically asks for the IP addresses of people who posted comments.  It could easily be taken at a read that number #4 would include #5 (as a clarification of #4), since an IP address is an identifier on the internet and you'd have to have viewed the video to post it.  It's the way I read it as well.
> I dunno, I'm no lawyer, but I don't see anywhere sony will sue everyone who watched the video on the document. And Youtube don't have to give information of everyone anyway, if they gain the autorization they can only involve those who uploaded or hosted the video.
> ...



Enphasys on the bold.


----------



## Necron (Feb 9, 2011)

*Actually, if I buy a Ps3 from a reseller (not sony) and I jailbreak it, Sony doesn't lose money. Then, if I download a game because I have no money, Sony, again, does not lose any money, because I wouldn't have bought it either (when I have money, I always try to buy a game).*


----------



## wchill (Feb 9, 2011)

Necron N.N said:
			
		

> *Actually, if I buy a Ps3 from a reseller (not sony) and I jailbreak it, Sony doesn't lose money. Then, if I download a game because I have no money, Sony, again, does not lose any money, because I wouldn't have bought it either (when I have money, I always try to buy a game).*



Exactly.
Piracy and lost sales do not have a 1:1 correlation. Though sales might go down, some pirates will actually end up buying the games.
They just need to know how to take advantage of that fact.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 9, 2011)

Necron N.N said:
			
		

> *Actually, if I buy a Ps3 from a reseller (not sony) and I jailbreak it, Sony doesn't lose money. Then, if I download a game because I have no money, Sony, again, does not lose any money, because I wouldn't have bought it either (when I have money, I always try to buy a game).*


Wow, are you a genious?? Man, with that logic, you could have the world on the palms of your hands.


----------



## antwill (Feb 9, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> I dunno, I'm no lawyer, but I don't see anywhere sony will sue everyone who watched the video on the document. And Youtube don't have to give information of everyone anyway, if they gain the autorization they can only involve those who uploaded or hosted the video.


I doubt they're going after people who watched the video Gamespot put a different spin on it, that they are trying to find the identities of the failoverflow team, not anyone who watches a video. Also they have a subpoena so Google does have to hand the information Sony is asking for over.


----------



## wchill (Feb 9, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This, my friends, shows how money can do things. *facepalm* they should just throw in the towel and try again with the PS4...
(The subpoena, that is.)


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 9, 2011)

I haven't seen that video, but even if I did, Sony wouldn't be able to do anything with my IP. They can't get your address and personal informations from your ip, the only way they can trace you with your IP is by asking the information to your ISP. However, ISPs here don't give informations about anyone here unless someone did something wrong, but as they can see, viewing a video is not wrong. Also, even installing a custom firmware isn't wrong as modifying software is legal in Canada. The only actual reason they'd give personal informations is if someone had Child pornography. No matter how much a person pirate stuff, it's not enough for them to surrender personal infos.

In other words, Sony can't do anything here.


----------



## ars25 (Feb 9, 2011)

wchill said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol ps4 launch day ps4 gets hacked in less than a day sony starts to law suit


----------



## Necron (Feb 9, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Necron N.N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just saying. This is what I have always done (except from buying a PS3, I do not own one)


Oh, and Sony is asking all this because they lost some money (my point above) or because someone found the keys? That doesn't mean that everyone that knows how to do it is going to (in this case, most of them are doing it)


----------



## zeromac (Feb 9, 2011)

For all you guys screaming "Boycott Sony! Never buy another product of theirs again!"

I bet you will all be buying a Sony product in the future you tough bastards.

I for one am going to still buy the Xperia Play


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 9, 2011)

That's right, they can do something about the members of fail0verflow and Geohot (even then, I suppose this will be difficult for them).

Again, this is just people making a storm in a teacup... all because they don't try even to look for real information at all. =/


----------



## Nollog (Feb 9, 2011)

Worst Company Ever.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 9, 2011)

Necron N.N said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not buying the software is ALWAYS making them losing money they would have gained, EXCEPT when you're buying used games, they already have gained their money on these.

Sorry, but there's no excuse to try make piracy a right thing, it'll NEVER be legal. You guys have to accept this and know of the consequences of doing it (going agains the law).


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 9, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Necron N.N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What he trying to say, how can he pay the software with no money? When he does privacy,coping a game, he still doesn't have the money.

Other words how is Sony losing money from the moneyless? 

He even say he pay when he get the money, therefor Sony gain money.


----------



## wchill (Feb 9, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This.
If people don't have the money to try games, how do you expect them to get the games when they do have enough money? They'll probably end up using it for other things...


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 9, 2011)

It they were moneyless, they would not even had money to have the console. I don't understand this logic at all.


----------



## antwill (Feb 9, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> It they were moneyless, they would not even had money to have the console. I don't understand this logic at all.


His argument was basically that anyone who pirates does so because they are selfish and expect to be able to play the games they want now and not later when they have money. No one will understand his logic.


----------



## KingAsix (Feb 9, 2011)

OMG...Sony is taking this waaaaaaaaaaaaay too far. It's not that serious guys...Chill the fizzle out. They are gonna lose a lot of valuable customers by continuing doing what they doing. They are doing this to prevent money loss, but they are gonna lose a lot of money in the long run is my guess


----------



## Omega_2 (Feb 9, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> I haven't seen that video, but even if I did, Sony wouldn't be able to do anything with my IP. They can't get your address and personal informations from your ip, the only way they can trace you with your IP is by asking the information to your ISP. However, ISPs here don't give informations about anyone here unless someone did something wrong, but as they can see, viewing a video is not wrong. Also, even installing a custom firmware isn't wrong as modifying software is legal in Canada. The only actual reason they'd give personal informations is if someone had Child pornography. No matter how much a person pirate stuff, it's not enough for them to surrender personal infos.
> 
> In other words, Sony can't do anything here.


Sony has money, they just LIE MORE.


And I see someone mentioning a reseller.  And that technically IS flawless logic;
Sony production facility -> distribution center -> reseller store
Sony makes, and sends the products that the reseller BUYS.
Reseller fails to sell out of crappy product, Sony does NOT lose money, the reseller DOES.  All because they're not allowed to send the unsold items back for a refund(if they were, THEN it's a loss for sony); the items either remain on shelves or just go into the bargain bin after being in a dark room for 4 months


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 9, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You took moneyless too literally. Moneyless as in relatively poor. I do not know where you got that argument from. Pirates can get games and never
pay for games, that selfish.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 9, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> I dunno, I'm no lawyer, but I don't see anywhere sony will sue everyone who watched the video on the document. And Youtube don't have to give information of everyone anyway, if they gain the autorization they can only involve those who uploaded or hosted the video.They're requesting info anyways, and last I checked a subpoena accepted by the court is something that has to be followed, it's not a suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Court says that's false.
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/20...-lost-sales.ars


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 9, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See this:
Promptly determine the identities of third parties hosting and distributing the circumvention devices so that SCEA can serve them with DMCA “take down” notices and, if necessary, seek appropriate relief from this Court.

and now this:

Jurisdictional discovery sought from third parties on an expedited basis includes, for example:
• Information from the content server host on the accessing and
downloading of circumvention devices from Hotz’s website.
• Information from Google concerning Hotz’s discussion of his circumvention
activities with others on his interactive blog.
• Information from PayPal on Hotz’s PayPal account regarding financial
benefits obtained by Hotz as a result of his illegal activity.
• Information from Twitter concerning Hotz’s communications with others via
Twitter regarding his efforts to bypass the TPMs in the PS3 System.
• Information from YouTube concerning the viewing of Hotz’s video entitled
“Jailbroken PS3 3.55 with Homebrew.”


The thirdy parties they're talking about are the ones who hosted or distribuited, in my oppinion.

Even if I'm wrong, most of these viewers are from other countries, they can't do shit against them. Not only them, they can't do shit about anyone who just watched this. So there's no reason to be concerned about this.

In other news, the key was posted on Kevin Butler twitter, as answer for someone, lol.

EDIT: about the last post, the logic on that is the same one as someone used here on this topic, and I don't agree at all. Even if the people who downloaded the pirated game/whatever wouldn't necesserelly bought the original, why they downloaded it anyway? If they are using the thing disponible for free (where they would only get access for it if they actually purchased it), the one who owns it would be losing money (technically).

In other words, they don't have any right to have access to it in the first place.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 9, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> See this:I'd rather read the actual subpoena.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smartpal (Feb 9, 2011)

Sony just doesn't know when to stop. Aaargh, so pissing off.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 9, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, saw that now.
Still, this will get them nowhere, maybe they'll scare some people who didn't still CFW their consoles and that's about it. It Apple all over again.

But maybe Geohot will get fucked on this... =/


----------



## nl255 (Feb 9, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sony could send a letter to everyone who watched the video demanding say, $10,000 to avoid being sued.  In other words, start a RIAA style settlement scheme for anyone who watched the video because they are suspected of jailbreaking and piracy.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 9, 2011)

Like I said earlier I'm pretty sure they just want the comments so they can try to find more evidence.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 9, 2011)

That and because sending letters asking would be ridiculous even for them now.

On Gaf someone said:

They are only asking for the usernames and/or accounts of those that viewed the private youtube video.

The IP addresses they are requesting are those tied to Geohot's account and those that published/posted comments in response to the private youtube video.

If the video they are asking was private, then it makes sense...


----------



## akari212 (Feb 9, 2011)

well.. youtube and twitter is not retarded enough to give such sensitive information. If they will, well they going to violate laws in different countries. 

Even if their TOS says so, the Laws in different countries is always applied.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hahahahaha  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what's next Sony?? Pay Obama to launch missiles at everyone who watched the videos?? With Sony anything is possible!!
P.S. The type of morons you are (Sony), I wish your PSP2 gets hacked Day 1.


----------



## emigre (Feb 9, 2011)

I can understand taking videos down but requesting the IPs of any one who watched it is really hitting 1984 territory. Saying that it's nt like they have a leg to stand on there, FFS civil liberities people.


----------



## pozda (Feb 9, 2011)

This cr4p really don't affects me at all, as i don't have any SONY products, no console, no tv... well whadda you know whadda you say... i have old SONY walkman, you know, for cassettes (if anyone still remembers them)...

maybe SONY will sue me for listening recorded ones!


FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!! SONY!


If You're pis5ed on SONY, just buy consoles from Nintendo or MS! I don't have their stuff (except old walkman, LOL), and this whole farce is still pis5ing me off!

first this, than that, than this privacy concerning IP requests, whats next? George Orwels 1984? XD


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 9, 2011)

tht clears a lot of things... so basically they want more proof thru the comments
could u (rayde... sorry rydian) append the portal topic to include more info on what they are trying to establish with relation to the regular user? thanks
couldnt sony subpoena gbatemp to get info on what ppl have said about this like "what firmware can i use to play my ps3 downloaded games" on ask.gbatemp? tht would be interesting as gbatemp also includes info about the whereabouts (well country/state at least) of the members


----------



## thedicemaster (Feb 9, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sometime ago, the DNS trick has been patched, giving you the "Must update" screen.


is "some time ago" really correct?
that would make it seem like a few days ago, while what i believe is the DNS trick still worked fine for me yesterday.
no update messages or anything when i went on PSN to download some DLC.


----------



## antwill (Feb 9, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> tht clears a lot of things... so basically they want more proof thru the comments
> could u (rayde... sorry rydian) append the portal topic to include more info on what they are trying to establish with relation to the regular user? thanks
> couldnt sony subpoena gbatemp to get info on what ppl have said about this like "what firmware can i use to play my ps3 downloaded games" on ask.gbatemp? tht would be interesting as gbatemp also includes info about the whereabouts (well country/state at least) of the members


Sure they could do that, but all they want is more info on how to establish the team failoverflow's identities so they can have them goto court, as they don't know their identities only their aliases and you can't sue someone and use aliases alone.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 9, 2011)

Sony are going batshit crazy with this hacking business.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't know what Sony's trying to do other than "gather info".


----------



## Devin (Feb 9, 2011)

That video has what like 1000+ views. What are they gonna do?


----------



## NamoNakamura (Feb 9, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I don't know what Sony's trying to do other than "gather info".



Exactly.  They're requesting the IPs but we don't really know what they're going to do beyond that.  We can throw out as many worst case scenarios as we want, but the bulk of what Sony's doing is still pretty much a mystery.  Further, we don't really know if Youtube and Twitter will actually give them the IPs, yeah?  As far as I know, they can't, legally.

Sony also is just trying to protect their capital, so, while we can get pissed, what they do is just business.  However, I never thought they'd go as far as demanding IPs of people who just posted a damn comment on a video.  That's just... shocking.

It's like Sony's a school-child with a rich parent who solves all of his problems.


----------



## antwill (Feb 9, 2011)

NamoNakamura said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They've been subpoenaed, they kinda have to...


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 9, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> Geohots attorney replied: “The discovery they call for in my opinion is *overbroad*,” when asked by The Wired.








The guy publicized the information for the entire world to see. Sony aren't asking for information indirectly related to the case; they're demanding key evidence.


----------



## Omega_2 (Feb 9, 2011)

They want to ban people from the internet


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 9, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> Since when was the whole fucking internet and the govts of the world owned by sony?....Christ, with enough money you can buy almost anything nowadays...


Do you reckon they can make Opera perform a striptease?


----------



## megawalk (Feb 9, 2011)

if sony keeps acting that way then smarthackers will hack them
really.... thats just against the user privacy rights.
and that can be concluded as criminal activity D=
i mean come on...
even i have some things i don't want them to know,
let alone stand the whole world.
stupid sony >.>


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 9, 2011)

zeromac said:
			
		

> For all you guys screaming "Boycott Sony! Never buy another product of theirs again!"
> 
> I bet you will all be buying a Sony product in the future you tough bastards.
> 
> I for one am going to still buy the Xperia Play



You might have a point if they actually made quality electronics for the price they charge...which they don't so this is an easy decision for most people. I for one won't be buying the NGP, and certainly not what could possibly be the Ngage 2 (xperia play)


----------



## machomuu (Feb 9, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> personuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O_O


----------



## ultimate.fake.ac (Feb 9, 2011)

Sony has always been low on the ethical side. I'm still shocked over how they developed stealthware on their CDs that secretly installed software on peoples computers to do CD authenticity checks and render peoples CD drives inoperable if it was a burned CD. They really advanced virus technology with that one as malicious people started copying Sony's stealthware. I start to suspect Sony may have criminal connections in the upper administration.


----------



## Mid123 (Feb 9, 2011)

This is crazy.What a bunch of arseholes


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 9, 2011)

As far as the subpoena goes, The subpoena is requested by Sony, not yet given by the courts, right?


----------



## alphax13 (Feb 9, 2011)

wow... this is beyond wrong. i was going to buy a new ps3, but now i will just buy a used one at gamestop or somewhere. i will no longer support sony in any way ever. im sure sony will want my i.p address as well to sue me for slander or something.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 9, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> As far as the subpoena goes, The subpoena is requested by Sony, not yet given by the courts, right?


Read Rydian's post below.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 9, 2011)

http://ia700401.us.archive.org/35/items/go...965.docket.html
It has been given to the courts, though I don't know anything past that.


----------



## ultimate.fake.ac (Feb 9, 2011)

alphax13 said:
			
		

> wow... this is beyond wrong. i was going to buy a new ps3, but now i will just buy a used one at gamestop or somewhere. i will no longer support sony in any way ever. im sure sony will want my i.p address as well to sue me for slander or something.


Yeah, I don't plan on supporting sony either. If I buy a ps3 it will be used too.


----------



## moodswinger (Feb 9, 2011)

First off, FU Sony!

Secondly, I think there's something more to this than what we see.  I think SONY sees something that will do permanent damage to their PS3 and it scares the hell out of them.  That's why they're freezing hell over now to somehow lessen the bleeding.  For them to go over board like this and violate people's privacy, it's crazy...I mean they're not that stupid to pass any subpoena just to scare hackers and the like.


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 9, 2011)

I boycotted  _fony_ things since the Get Right with the Man ...uh.. rootkit scandal.

Corpocracy rules the world...


----------



## ultimate.fake.ac (Feb 9, 2011)

Has anyone else seen spam bots on forums promoting sony? I just came across a spam bot on another forum using the message:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> PlayStation 3 is significant. Hundreds of titles, it would be hard to find at least one you fall in love. A video game that I should have said "go buy it now" would be Call of Duty, Black Ops. This is a quality game, with tons of campaigns and a great platform online. When I first started playing, I just could not stop. Moreover, moving the motion controller, which is also available separately (est. $ 50), is becoming a positive preliminary report, the experts say it is much more accurate than the Wii Remote.


Seriously... Sony is hooked in with some criminal organizations or what?


----------



## jadawin (Feb 9, 2011)

Welcome to the "Brave New World"...

So, if I own a psp (or the new one "PGN" or something) I think I am a little bit scared to used it. I may press the "wrong" button or scratch it accidentally or put the umd disc in the wrong order or anything like that and have Sony sue me and put me in Jail for good... Then this thingy I bought wouldn't be mine right?
I think I'll pass... out...


----------



## xerces (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't understand how they can do this. If I were to purchase a PS3 (I wouldn't, for these reasons) and I wanted to mod it, I should be allowed. I paid for it, I can do whatever the fuck I want with it. This would be like Chrysler suing me for taking a hammer to my 300. Its not illegal for me to modify things I own... If they didn't want people poking around it their devices, they shouldn't sell them!

Also, this:


----------



## SamAsh07 (Feb 9, 2011)

That's the gist of it, when PSP2 gets hacked in under a week, Sony will explode and sue the "Internet".


----------



## Legaia (Feb 9, 2011)

jadawin said:
			
		

> Welcome to the "Brave New World"...
> 
> So, if I own a psp (or the new one "PGN" or something) I think I am a little bit scared to used it. I may press the "wrong" button or scratch it accidentally or put the umd disc in the wrong order or anything like that and have Sony sue me and put me in Jail for good... Then this thingy I bought wouldn't be mine right?
> I think I'll pass... out...


I never read so much bullshit, you can put your console in your a** if you like sony is after the hakers and the one's wo suport the hakers they give a big load of crap for you


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Feb 9, 2011)

let them do, at least in Europe they will never have a chance in court, this will just get very embarrassing for Sony.

But I suppose Google would never give this to Sony. No Court can make u responsible of doing something bad, just because u view or comment, this is a legitimate act.


----------



## ultimate.fake.ac (Feb 9, 2011)

Legaia said:
			
		

> jadawin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he was trying to be sarcastic


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 9, 2011)

If this evolves into the sueing of private people I suggest a en-masse lawsuit vs Sony on behalf of GBATemp for invading of privacy. I have not watched the vid since I dont own a PS3 but I watched others


----------



## lightyear (Feb 9, 2011)

Worthless efforts on Sony's part....  The US government tried getting google to hand over search info a few years back and they wouldn't budge.....why would they be any different now???  If Google wouldn't give in for them, why would they for Sony??   Does Sony really think they are bigger & badder than the US government??? lol


----------



## Omega_2 (Feb 9, 2011)

To those who still think sony's taking a hit and losing:  Well, they already SOLD retailers all those system units and software, who've yet to sell them to the consumers(Retailers, good luck with that NOW, btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), the money retailers invested(blindly) is GONE, it's lining sony's corporate birdcages, fueling their fireplaces, and powering their jetpacks.

Also, here's another user who won't be buying into nazi's, er, sony's crap handheld or console.

Let's assume Sony made cars, and did the same thing in regards to its operation.
[long winded and detailed discussion]
You'd get sued for using air in the tires XD


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 9, 2011)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> *To those who still think sony's taking a hit and losing:  Well, they already SOLD retailers all those system units and software, who've yet to sell them to the consumers(Retailers, good luck with that NOW, btw
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The average retail store has somewhere between 5 and 10 consoles for any system at any given time. The reason for this is to prevent unsold systems. The retail trends are very well documented, and if the sales drop off for the store, that means no more orders for that console. So, in the end the consumer vote does matter, and it would be insane to think otherwise.


----------



## Nayr Rosfar (Feb 9, 2011)

This is the same thing Viacom did awhile back.

Let's just hope the courts respect people's right to privacy this time.


----------



## darkbillie (Feb 9, 2011)

right....so according to sony ppl who view or comment on PS3 hack videos also have a hacked ps3?

ya that makes allot of sence >_


----------



## chyyran (Feb 9, 2011)

Splych said:
			
		

> k that's ridiculous .
> this is invasion of privacy . sony acts as if they own the internet . i was considering that sony was a great company at first . now i don't even want to support them anymore .
> 
> i am skeptical , extremely skeptical about buying a PS3 . what they do , is just plain stupid . honestly , go ahead and sue people who have hacked your console , but to the extent and measure of getting the information of people on YOUTUBE? come on . get out .
> ...



Yeah, but SCEA can't arrest anyone not under the USA's jurisdiction unless they take it to international court and the court approves. It would cause an international scandal if that court allows SCEA to arrest anyone in any country because they watched a YouTube video. Jails everywhere would be full, and basically, Sony will become the next Nazis, they take over the Internet like a secret police.


----------



## Necron (Feb 9, 2011)

lightyear said:
			
		

> Worthless efforts on Sony's part....  The US government tried getting google to hand over search info a few years back and they wouldn't budge.....why would they be any different now???  If Google wouldn't give in for them, why would they for Sony??   Does Sony really think they are bigger & badder than the US government??? lol


Yes. You'll be surprised how many companies have a bigger economy than some countries.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 9, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> If this evolves into the sueing of private people I suggest a en-masse lawsuit vs Sony on behalf of GBATemp for invading of privacy. I have not watched the vid since I dont own a PS3 but I watched others


I can see it now. Google v. SCEA, no, PlayStation computer consumers v. SCEA, no wait, World poulation v. SCEA.


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 9, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yessssss 

Power to us


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 9, 2011)

At first I understood how Sony felt about this, but this is just going overboard.
The Catboy is now officially against Sony


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 9, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> At first I understood how Sony felt about this, but this is just going overboard.
> The Catboy is now official against Sony




Win


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 9, 2011)

Sony's practices makes Governor Ishihara's terms of Bill 156 seem tame in comparason.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow Sony, take that, the Catboy is against you. You will become bankrupt if Monkat goes against you. 
Anyways, I don't have access to a pc right now, on my iPod touch can't change my avatar, but I was against Sony from when day one of Hotz v. SCEA.
Edit:Gonna try to use iRetouch


----------



## vernel1008 (Feb 9, 2011)

ohhhh man after reading this shitload...

I peed.

*No emoticon for that...*


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 9, 2011)

I hereby declare Janurary "Jailbreak January" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ~ [taken]

and this week in Febuary "No-Love-For-Sony-Week" 

everyone can upload a picture of their CFW'd PSP & PS3's or pirate a game, to show Sony how much we fucking hate their guts!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I swear...Sony has passed Square-Enix on my hate list...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ugh.

This is getting beyond ridiculous now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Seriously, I hope all this blows up in their faces. I also wish more people were aware of what they're trying to do apart from just the subculture that tend to game more often (though arguably they are the majority of who could be potentially affected).




			
				heartgold said:
			
		

> thought about getting a NGP but I rather get a new smartphone if this is how you act.
> Get an Xperia Play.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 9, 2011)

ultimate.fake.account said:
			
		

> _*....I start to suspect Sony may have criminal connections in the upper administration.*_



how the hell do you think they won the TRO lawsuit?!


you don't suspect they actually *LEGALLY* won that did you??

Sony has their own : Music Company, MOVIE Company, and VIDEO GAME INDUSTRY.


You would think that they would be happy with the shitload of money they make 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Love of Money is the root of *ALL *EViL...and...this holds true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Screw the New World Order and the Builderburgers ...they aint got shit on what Sony can do!


----------



## Omega_2 (Feb 9, 2011)

Take over twitter by making a #trend
Remember, sony is after twitter, too, so you're probably helping


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 9, 2011)

do you actually think Sony is going to fucking get their way?


----------



## Warrior522 (Feb 9, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> I swear...Sony has passed Square-Enix on my hate list...



This. 

Fuck you, Sony. Fuck you with the business end of a garden weasel. I would hope for your demise as a company, but there are too may innocents who would be harmed by it...

So fuck you Sony, full stop.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 9, 2011)

Someone needs to post some picture of poop on their Facebook on Valentine's Day with hearts with a hateful non-threatening message.  Send them a message that Sony's practices are a pile of shit.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 9, 2011)

http://us.playstation.com/corporate/contactus/
Everyone send a hate message to Sony here!


----------



## saulopp (Feb 9, 2011)

just in time sony - when people began to forget about the rootkit you provided to them with their bought cds...

other sources btw say the video was* the first t*o show the ps3 hack and it was not accessible to public.
maybe geohot told em about it and sony thinks this must be the top of the scene who was able to see it?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Probably not a good idea to promote hate speech here.

I mean, I agree that what they're doing is out of control, and people are free to tell them what they think in no uncertain terms, but we don't exactly want to be held responsible for actively promoting it.


----------



## Warrior522 (Feb 9, 2011)

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/forums/rea...ds-of-Followers

IRONYYYYYY... XDXDXD


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 9, 2011)

fuck sony


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 9, 2011)

Originality said:
			
		

> Let the courts decide if Sony are in the right. If not, egg on their face.



what he said. 

also, makes you feel proud you gave up youtube commenting eh ?

then again i doubt sony can do shit to anyone here in lebanon, not to mention our poor network infrastructure, they cant trace anything - there is a reason why most thing such as paypal dnt work here 

reason: insecure networks. 

you can just bribe any worker at any ISP here and you can get what you want - LITERALLY.


----------



## Gagarin (Feb 9, 2011)

Woow. I will try to post something better than fuck you Sony etc....

In US anybody can sue anybody about anything. Period.

First Amendment and Freedom of Speech is a major factor here and I'm sure that it is not going to be that easy for them to pull this up. After all, Wikileaks Assange posted worse stuff on a web and so far they can not legally touch him.
I hope I'm wrong, but in recent years US Court ruled multiple times in favor of big corporations in violations of Constitutional Law. The case that I meant is Pfizer and Kelo v. City of New London. If you have big money - you can win.
I posted comments on mentioned video, but I think that they need the IP's just to get specific hackers, not everyone who watched it. 
I believe in Google, they are not so stupid just to give it to them because they requested. Let's hope it will not be that bad.
Hotz and fail0verload are paying the toll now and lets not forget about it when we insult them on forums now.

Posting pictures of hacked ps3 is not smart, just keep the scene alive make sense for me.
Sony has investors and they have to do something to fix their failure's image. After all they just bragged how much money they made on ps3 in 2010.
Stoping piracy and suing everyone? Lars Ulrich tried that. He was collecting IPs, suing, making comments...

It is ironic, that Sony is so obsessive about their intellectual properties, but history shows that they have double standards for themselves (Sony Corp. of America v. Universal City Studios, Inc)


the cd protection scandal mentioned a few posts back was involving MediaMax CD-3. You welcome to research it in Wikipidia.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 9, 2011)

See?? Nothing at all.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that this is illegal and makes Sony the internet laughing stock.

If every company could simply have the IPs of everyone who posted unfavorable content, the internet would be a very different and very scary place.
Who the hell does Sony think they are, *demanding* the IPs of Youtube comments and Twitter users?

Fuck, I demand the IP of the one at Sony who thought of this plan. Give me his SSN and CCN while you're at it.


----------



## alkahest (Feb 9, 2011)

sony can actually get google to get any youtube user to hand over thier ip addresses this is how other companies post things on ur computer, google or any other website/brower search through ur history and makes a list of ur searches, so consumer companies can pay google and let them post a common search item on ur next site that u browse, 

but the twitter team failoverflow may get caught and sued 
all of what sony is doing is highly possible so begin to boycott and force sony to stop!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 9, 2011)

LOL FUCK SONY ?


----------



## machomuu (Feb 9, 2011)

alkahest said:
			
		

> sony can actually get google to get any youtube user to hand over thier ip addresses this is how other companies post things on ur computer, google or any other website/brower search through ur history and makes a list of ur searches, so consumer companies can pay google and let them post a common search item on ur next site that u browse,
> 
> but the twitter team failoverflow may get caught and sued
> all of what sony is doing is highly possible so begin to boycott and force sony to stop!!!!!!!!!!!


Please.  Google's too powerful for Sony to control.  Heck, I'm using Chrome right now (just started using it a few weeks ago and am loving it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 9, 2011)

I hope this blows up in Sony's face so hard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I watched the video on youtube and left a hateful comment (because I know they are looking at them) for all to see....BECAUSE I CAN.


and I don't even own a PS3 so they can't do SHIT.


----------



## Exsoul01 (Feb 9, 2011)

Jeez Sony is taking this to far, hope it blows up in their face.


----------



## alkahest (Feb 9, 2011)

bigpaws said:
			
		

> Hey we can boycott sony products and all watch the vid now
> then all of gbatemp would be against them and we could get attacked an win
> also, we could all sue for privacy breaking and then sony will be no more






BOYCOTT ON THEIR NGP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sony can arrest any1 who has modded ps3 and psp that broke thier warranty 
BOYCOTT ON THEIR NGP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 9, 2011)

alkahest said:
			
		

> bigpaws said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I have my PSP modded...does that mean they are going to sue me?!?!!?

Fuck them.

I'm done with those assholes


----------



## alkahest (Feb 9, 2011)

[/quote]
Please.  Google's too powerful for Sony to control.  Heck, I'm using Chrome right now (just started using it a few weeks ago and am loving it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
[/quote]


google can record ur history and searches (psp iso sites/hacking psp sites) even if u deleteit , odesnt matter.


----------



## alkahest (Feb 9, 2011)

if this succeeds microsoft may even follow suit


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 9, 2011)

alkahest said:
			
		

> google can record ur history and searches (psp iso sites/hacking psp sites) even if u deleteit , odesnt matter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 - {taken as well}


----------



## Oveneise (Feb 9, 2011)

Sony: Hey, Google. Our system just got hacked and piracy is rampant on the thing.

Google: Thats too bad, how are you going to fix it?

Sony: Well, we strongly ask that you give the IP addresses of people who viewed and commented on ps3-hacking related videos on Youtube.

Google: How the f--k is that going to help anything?

------------

Hope it goes like this. Has Sony actually obtained this information as of now?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 9, 2011)

What can I say, Sony..


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> Sony: Hey, Google. Our system just got hacked and piracy is rampant on the thing.
> 
> Google: Thats too bad, how are you going to fix it?
> 
> ...




No Idea...I hope not..with the rampage they are on they might start suing individuals who hacked their PSP...and the PS3 and then the NG- oh god 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....we must stop them...before it's too late.


----------



## atomex (Feb 9, 2011)

Easy... Don´t buy PS3 anymore.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 9, 2011)

alkahest said:
			
		

> google can record your history and searches (psp iso sites/hacking psp sites) even if u delete it , doesnt matter.
> Guess you didn't read what I said then:
> QUOTEPlease. *Google's too powerful for Sony to control*. Heck, I'm using Chrome right now (just started using it a few weeks ago and am loving it )


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Feb 9, 2011)

Sony's actions smell rather strongly of words like "witch-hunt," "fishing expedition," and "persecution."


----------



## ferret7463 (Feb 9, 2011)

well this has help me make up my mind between Sony's PSP2 AND THE 3DS ... SCREW YOU SONY I HAVE HAD ENOUGH  OF YOUR BS TREATMENT!!!!


----------



## Gagarin (Feb 9, 2011)

By pissing off all hacking community they just decided the fate of their psp2. That shit is already hacked and it is not even out yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good job. It would be cheaper to hire Hotz, make a super security thing and focus on that. Instead they started that retarded court thing.

I loved what that judge lady said :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_I’m really worried about the jurisdictional question,” the judge said from the bench during a 20-minute hearing.

Sony’s attorney, James Gilliland Jr., argued the case could proceed in San Francisco because Hotz posted the hack on Twitter and YouTube, which are based in California. And Gilliland said Hotz received donations for the hack through PayPal, also based in California — an allegation Hotz’ attorney denied.

But if using Twitter or Facebook is enough to bring a case to San Francisco, “the entire universe would be subject to my jurisdiction,” the judge told the Sony attorney about his argument._


----------



## chyyran (Feb 9, 2011)

Gagarin said:
			
		

> By pissing off all hacking community they just decided the fate of their psp2. That shit is already hacked and it is not even out yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If she said that, why did she grant the TRO against geohot?


----------



## Oveneise (Feb 9, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Gagarin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AFAIK Yes, he has to give all his hard drives and technology to Sony's legal team.


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 10, 2011)

Fuck you Sony! Have you learned anything yet or are you still being a cry baby!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 10, 2011)

link11510 said:
			
		

> Fuck you Sony! Have you learned anything yet or are you still being a cry baby!




they are still butthurt


----------



## antwill (Feb 10, 2011)

Jesus Christ you all sound like a bunch of spoilt children who throw a tantrum because they didn't get their way. Do you even read what you all post?! My God, I'd say I was shocked but this is a Nintendo fanboy forum after all... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But still, go ahead and hate Sony for some stupid reason you want, but at least make your posts more intelligent.


----------



## 1234turtles (Feb 10, 2011)

omg!! i commented on that video sonys going to send thier assassins to get me (sarcastic)  sony cant do anything well not in america i dont about know  other countrys


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 10, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> omg!! i commented on that video sonys going to send thier assassins to get me (sarcastic)  sony cant do anything well not in america i dont about know  other countrys




I did too...quite a hateful and vulgar comment at that


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 10, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Jesus Christ you all sound like a bunch of spoilt children who throw a tantrum because they didn't get their way.


yeah that sounds like what sony is doing now


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 10, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Jesus Christ you all sound like a bunch of spoilt children who throw a tantrum because they didn't get their way. Do you even read what you all post?! My God, I'd say I was shocked but this is a Nintendo fanboy forum after all...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What...about this place...makes us all Nintendo fanboys?  You say we don't have the right to be pissed at Sony for, literally, trying to invade our privacy that they have no right at all to do?  Spoilt children?  You're the one sounding really STUPID here...


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 10, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of you don't even have a PS3 (and would only buy one for "homebrews"). Sony couldn't do shit with IP numbers. Sony already lost this. I don't see reason to be pissed off.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 10, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its just the fact that they have the AUDACITY to even ATTEMPT such a stunt pisses me off!


----------



## Linkpal (Feb 10, 2011)

You guys might be crying out, but you'll be surprised at how many people are siding with Sony. I've seen many a argument that Sony is rightfully protecting their product.

Something a contact of mine said:

"The whole hacking thing is stupid anyway. Hooray, you can play SNES games on your PS3, fantastic. It's all going to be used for piracy anyway, so what's the point? Sony is in the right here."

That viewpoint is held my many. Just keep that in mind.

Personally, I think it's wrong. I think that once you buy something, it's yours, but I digress. This whole thing is overblown anyway, like most lawsuits are.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 10, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Jesus Christ you all sound like a bunch of spoilt children who throw a tantrum because they didn't get their way. Do you even read what you all post?! My God, I'd say I was shocked but this is a Nintendo fanboy forum after all...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you.... this


----------



## ultimate.fake.ac (Feb 10, 2011)

Dopply said:
			
		

> You guys might be crying out, but you'll be surprised at how many people are siding with Sony. I've seen many a argument that Sony is rightfully protecting their product.


I recognize the view that Sony is justifiably trying to protect their intellectual property. Sounds pretty fancy. They argue that anyone who buys their product should be bound to limits they have tried to engineer into their product. But when they say that OtherOS will be supported, and then makes an update to remove access to it, that is shady. Sony's development and use of rootkit stealthware technology was criminal, and the technology made by Sony is now used by criminal organizations to make viruses, botnets, or other malware. Sony's actions in the past have been controversial, shady, and downright criminal which make me lose faith in their rightness and believe their actions now are a show of power and test to see how much they can directly confine users to comply with their limits. The result of Sony's actions will likely influence how corporations handle similar issues in the future.

I believe that people should be free to use what they own as they wish, and be safe to experiment on or expand the usefulness of their belongings. To me it is bizarre to think anyone would not stand up for their freedom of action, especially in regards to their own belongings.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 10, 2011)

ultimate.fake.account said:
			
		

> Dopply said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sony BGM used it on the past, they already paid for that. Sony is not using rootkits on PS3.


----------



## ultimate.fake.ac (Feb 10, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Sony BGM used it on the past, they already paid for that. Sony is not using rootkits on PS3.


Yes, I am aware it was a few years ago. I will edit my comment to say 'was' instead of 'is'


----------



## lochoko (Feb 10, 2011)

Everyone forget Liksang? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.lik-sang.com/

Sued in multiple countries back in 2006 because they exported japanese PSPs. Liksang had to close since they couldn't afford to represent themselves in so many courts. The excuse was that "_ultimately, we're trying to protect consumers from being sold hardware that does not conform to strict EU or UK consumer safety standards, due to voltage supply differences et cetera;_"

Reality was that Liksang was charging less than Sony was for their PSPs in Europe.

I've bought used Sony products whenever possible since then or buy competitor products when applicable (See: FFXIII on 360)

Only PS3 game I've bought new in the last year was LBP2. It's not difficult to wait, I have tons of 360/PC games to play, anyway.


----------



## NamoNakamura (Feb 10, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Most of you don't even have a PS3 (and would only buy one for "homebrews").



First:  Can you blame us?  Most of the titles on the PS3 are grimdark-shootan-gaems that are available on PC or 360 anyway, or are crappy exclusive titles that either have little in terms of gameplay (Heavy Rain) lost their luster in the PS2 days (Ratchet and Clank).  Although there is a Sly Cooper collection coming out soon, but that's hardly worth justifying a $400+ purchase.

Second:  Most of the homebrew for PS3 at current are just emulators that I already have for Wii homebrew.

On topic:
While I don't particularly agree with Sony's practice, they are just protecting their product, something they have a right to do.  If you were a big-name company in fear of losing sales (however minuscule) you'd do the same.

Sony is overreacting a bit I think, but it's just business.  As a company you want to maximize sales, even if that means gaining back a 1% that could have possibly switched to piracy, while the other 99% gets their PS3 games the right way.


----------



## Yuan (Feb 10, 2011)

Sony is ovearcting for sure. The only thing they should do is keep "homebrew" users away from PSN (and they are keeping long to do this).


----------



## Fo0+ (Feb 10, 2011)

I can't imagine anything else but Sony going in the wrong direction about this.
I guess they'll just getting the opposite effect out of it.
By hushing and sueing people they actually make the public more interested in
what kind of material that lays behind their decision to take such harsh actions.
I guess Sony haven't heard about the Streisand effect.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Feb 10, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, "hating" Sony because of such an stupid act (even if no other copmpany would do it)...NO.
"Hating" Sony/BMG because they put Rootkits into CDs, for destroying Napster (BMG), for being the only Company which don't allow Music on Youtube (Sony/BMG in Germany)... YES!

*At all, why should Google give the IPs?
They don't even care to put all this hateful videos against Christians,Jews,Muslims, Blacks etc. offline...Youtube is like an anarchy...as long as u don't upload hardcore porns.*


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 10, 2011)

NamoNakamura said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you're talking about XBOX 360... PS3 have a lot of variety in games, RPGs, Racing, Sports, Fighters... you just choose to look on the wrong titles or compared it to PS2 (a videogame who almost all companies wanted to develop to, that's not the case with PS3). Even on 360, because of XLBA, you see a LOT of great indie games and some variety of games if you get past all the shooters that console have.

Anyway: The homebrews I was talking about was backup managers, the only homebrew who most of people cares, the others would only be bonuses.


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 10, 2011)

holy shit is sony nuts asking for peoples ip addresses  in what world do we live in wen sony can ask for anything the want THE HORROR


----------



## Sterling (Feb 10, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Maybe you're talking about XBOX 360... PS3 have a lot of variety in games, RPGs, Racing, Sports, Fighters... you just choose to look on the wrong titles or compared it to PS2 (a videogame who almost all companies wanted to develop to, that's not the case with PS3). Even on 360, because of XLBA, you see a LOT of great indie games and some variety of games if you get past all the shooters that console have.
> 
> Anyway: The homebrews I was talking about was backup managers, the only homebrew who most of people cares, the others would only be bonuses.


The 360 has the same amount of variety as the PS3. Dunno what you keep going on about, but you obviously haven't been keeping up with the 360.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 10, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read the answer again, not only the first words. =)

Most of the first party games from X360 are shooters.


----------

